# Future classic 10 yr old son as owner but not driver



## Mr Concours (Mar 8, 2006)

Thinking of buying a low milage, one owner, future classic as an investment and putting master concours, who's only 10 as the owner but me as the registered keeper/driver.

He would be unaware of this as I dont want his ownership to be an issue ie: arguments on the car being 'his' when a teenager, wanting to take a gap year round the world, get married ect. He would take possession of the car when I die (not planning on this anytime soon!)

I am only doing this so the said car would be a two owner car in the future,and hopefully worth more/rarer than the same car with three owners, and also that I think it would be cool looking back for him to think I had the foresight to do this,who wouldnt want a nice classic car given too them that they could'nt now afford as prices had climbed so high. 

I'm thinking of my Dads old Audi UR-Quattro that I begged him not to sell as a teenager in the early 1990's,and a 1959 mini I lost out on buying around the same time. 

Is this going to be more trouble than its worth to insure?

I will keep the car as a garage queen,very low milage but still want it taxed/ insured/serviced to prove the milage is genuine.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Hopefully Lloyd from shiny will be along and give a professional opinion I can only speak for my own experience when I was the registered keeper of a car and my wife was insured as the main driver. It was no hassle or issues for us but we were both obviously of driving age.

The registered keeper is not necessarily the owner either so hopefully shouldn't be too much hassle for you :thumb:


----------



## Hasan1 (Jul 1, 2011)

I have 2 cars one is mine and the other is my brothers he has m.s so can no longer drive. So I insured it in my name but him as the owner and admiral was fine with this. I only did this as its a one owner car and for resale value.


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

It's hard to find what will be a future classic these days. There's far too many cars out there now and too many people predicting future and instant classics. Some very ordinary cars have been pulled along in the classic bubble. 

There is no value for money out there just now and prices will collapse again in the future. Current prices are sky high.


----------



## Paul7189 (Nov 11, 2015)

You would be better off investing the same money in something like gold or a good growing company instead of the money you will spend on buying, fixing, servicing, insuring and taxing the car. Then the investment will hopefully grow and he can use that money to buy a car that will actually be good. By the time he gets the car in the future manually driven cars could of been outlawed or heavily taxed to allow an all automated system so it could be a completely pointless investment.


----------



## andy665 (Nov 1, 2005)

I'm very close to buying something like a SportKa or Suzuki Ignis Sport - both basic but good cars to drive that are also modern enough to have air con, ABS etc

Whilst he is only 9, £1 - 1.5k buys a reasonable example of either and when he comes to driving age he will have something that is a bit different to the norm and will actually be fun to drive for him


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

I always fancied one of these when i was too young to drive, prob not worth bothering now i have the Fiesta ST although it is a lot smaller


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

It will be a lot less hassle to own & register it in your name. A lot of insurers won;t quote due to "insurable interest". I would imagine the difference between 2 and 3 owners will be negligible as far as value is concerned, especially if it is evident that is has been handed from father to son.

Bear in mind he will probably want to drive it at some point. It costs near on £2k to insure the most basic of low cc cars at 17 these days, so there will be little chance of being able to afford an Audi Quattro in 7 years time when hits 17.


----------



## ffrs1444 (Jun 7, 2008)

Scarlet GT


----------



## Mr Concours (Mar 8, 2006)

Paul7189 said:


> You would be better off investing the same money in something like gold or a good growing company instead of the money you will spend on buying, fixing, servicing, insuring and taxing the car. Then the investment will hopefully grow and he can use that money to buy a car that will actually be good. By the time he gets the car in the future manually driven cars could of been outlawed or heavily taxed to allow an all automated system so it could be a completely pointless investment.


I agree gold/silver would be a good investment,however as a petrol/detailing head half the fun would be owning something I enjoyed,you've hit the nail on the head but I think the opposite that in the future with self driven electric cars old manual petrol supercars will be seen as a golden age never to be repeated,yes I could not make any money but thats the gamble with every investment,at least I get to enjoy it rather than just looking at a pile of gold.

I'm still torn about registering it in my sons name but the point about it just changing from Father to Son is a good one.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

depending on the car and age of it (and assuming very few miles are to be put on it) could you look at classic car insurance? only problem can see is that when he does get to 17 will need a separate car that he will need for day to day use


----------



## Mr Concours (Mar 8, 2006)

Theoreticly I wouldnt have him on the insurance and he will not be aware he owns the car,it would be a limited milage classic policy I'd be looking at.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

I cant see the cost of ownership, tax, insurance, servicing etc will make anything an 'investment'. I just cannot believe you could make any return on the costs unless you plan on buying him a 1 off exotic previously owned by Prince? Invest the cash and then have it available to use as you see fit whenever you want to.


----------



## Andyg_TSi (Sep 6, 2013)

Very hard to predict what will be a 'future' classic.

Today, we look back at 80's /90's hot hatches and imited editions that are becoming rare that will either hold their value or appreciate due to the rarity.

If you take, for example a Ford Sierra RS500 Cosworth that was produced in limited numbers and is becoming rarer and compare that to the modern Focus RS, whuch is now just another 'model' in the focus range and wont be as rare in the future as a Sierra Cosworth

In 20 years time a mint Sierra RS500 cosworth (or standard cosworth) will still be more valuable than a 2016 Focus RS. Escort & Sierra Cosworths are silly money now.

I would get hold of a 2 or 3 owner well maintained Ford Racing Puma from 2000 or something like that (again a limited in terms of production run) car and keep it.


----------

